# ROLL'N VIDEOS VOL.20



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it! i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
*


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Looks Like Anotha Hot Volume to add to the collection!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 05:05 PM~20061732
> * Looks Like Anotha Hot Volume to add to the collection!
> *


*Thanks Jerry!*


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY GIRL! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 10 2011, 05:09 PM~20061766
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY GIRL! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!
> *


*Thanks Jen*


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Right on ROLL'N AND STREET LIFE.....THANK'S FOR PUTTING MY LOGO ON YOUR COVER... :wave: 
:wow: THAT IS SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!! :worship: 

GREAT VIDEO CLIP!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 06:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Rolln number 1


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Liking those cruising scenes


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 03:56 PM~20061667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

looks like another classic for the masses!!! I cant even wait looks like alot of good footage!!! and congrats on the new addition!!! :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey rollin', let me know where and when we can meet somewhere, I wanna get a few videos from you. im in Chandler. also wheres the footage from the yuma show?


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT for the #1 lowrider dvd's period!!!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

i might get multiple dvds of different volumes


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam fool looking good as always u gunna have some on good friday


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn homie looks great. Ill put in my order :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

YOU GOT MY ADDRESS HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

G00D SHiT R0LLN'!  :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn bro...i know i had it prepaid a while ago and looks like it was definately worth the wait!!!keep doing what you do big man!!! oh yea dont forget my 2 shirts too :biggrin:  

i see some KINGMAN love in there too


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

YOU DID I T AGAIN ROLL'N !!!!


:biggrin: 


THATS WHATS UP,,CANT WAIT TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT VIDEO !


:thumbsup: PORTLAND


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Put me down for some bro!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

VIDEO IS GUNNA BE HOT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHATS THE PRICE ?


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: keep doin it man


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Mar 10 2011, 07:08 PM~20062599
> *hey rollin', let me know where and when we can meet somewhere, I wanna get a few videos from you. im in Chandler.  also wheres the footage from the yuma show?
> *


*coo coo thanks will do*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 10 2011, 05:22 PM~20061845
> *Right on ROLL'N AND STREET LIFE.....THANK'S FOR PUTTING MY LOGO ON YOUR COVER... :wave:
> :wow:  THAT IS SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!! :worship:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 10 2011, 05:51 PM~20062074
> *Rolln number 1
> *


*thanks Homie!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Mar 10 2011, 06:38 PM~20062355
> *Liking those cruising scenes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Mar 10 2011, 09:19 PM~20063829
> * i might get multiple dvds of different volumes
> *


*just let me know homie!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 10 2011, 09:36 PM~20063949
> *dam fool looking good as always u gunna have some on good friday
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Mar 10 2011, 10:03 PM~20064221
> *Damn homie looks great. Ill put in my order :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 10 2011, 10:04 PM~20064228
> *YOU GOT MY ADDRESS HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Mar 10 2011, 10:37 PM~20064560
> *G00D SHiT R0LLN'!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

my t shirt size is 4x roll'n :biggrin: the preview looks hot......


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 11 2011, 10:21 PM~20072315
> *my t shirt size is 4x roll'n  :biggrin:  the preview looks hot......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

good shit rolln :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


good shit roll'n looks like another banger :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
just like the last 20 vids u put out   even got us locos in the preview nice nice  
let me know wat to do so i kan get a couple copies 
i been buggn u for a min bout tha dvd well worth the time  
keep doing it big homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 11 2011, 08:03 PM~20071799
> *just let me know homie!
> *


i will i got to dig in to see what i want and thanks for the add yesterday on FB homie


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: LOOKIN GOOD AS ALWAYS HOMIE!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...




CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW ONE AT HOME ,I HOPE SHE BRINGS YOU AND YOUR LADY A LOT OF JOY. 
AND THIS VIDEO IS ANOTHER ONE THATS GOING TO HIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

THE VID IS TAKIN IT TO NEW HEIGHTS!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pm me rollin wen u can send it


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

You should put the dvd out early!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 12 2011, 10:44 AM~20074807
> *CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW ONE AT HOME ,I HOPE SHE BRINGS YOU AND YOUR LADY A LOT OF JOY.
> AND THIS VIDEO IS ANOTHER ONE THATS GOING TO HIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON
> *


Thank you joe! Man you know ill be in chicago at least 10 times this year! Haha!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 12 2011, 10:58 AM~20074886
> *THE VID IS TAKIN IT TO NEW HEIGHTS!
> *


*And that aint no bull! *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

can't wai...t got my pre order in


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Mar 10 2011, 05:09 PM~20061766
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR BABY GIRL! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!
> *


 :thumbsup: I'd like to extend a warm welcome to Roll'n and the family for having a blessed angel brought into this world!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 12 2011, 11:33 PM~20079070
> *:thumbsup: I'd like to extend a warm welcome to Roll'n and the family for having a blessed angel brought into this world!
> *


*Thank you Sir!!!*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 12 2011, 10:58 PM~20079186
> *Thank you Sir!!!
> *


Is she keeping you up at night?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 13 2011, 12:00 PM~20081184
> *Is she keeping you up at night?
> *


No sir she is good she sleeps through the night!!!


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 14 2011, 12:01 PM~20088319
> *No sir she is good she sleeps through the night!!!
> *


'sup [email protected] video looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

overnight bump...........



> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 03:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

so how much are they homie ? im tryong to get me sum vdeos


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

:wave: sup chump. . . .


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

looks tight


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup Rollie pollie...LOL get me some sent here to the shop CHIP....and make it fast...LIke you think you run :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 17 2011, 08:44 PM~20117808
> *Sup Rollie pollie...LOL  get me some sent here to the shop CHIP....and make it fast...LIke you think you run :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

video looks bad !


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low Lac (Mar 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

dang was that Kid Frost at the end of this video? LOL...dang homie lost weight and got a little older ....dang I use to jam to dat foo back in the mid 90's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667
> *LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOOD ONE ROLLIN. WHERES THE FOOTAGE OF THE TEMPERS FLARING? :biggrin: I'LL BE PICKING UP A FEW. CONGRATS ON YOUR LIL ONE BEING BORN.  *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 19 2011, 03:47 PM~20130098
> *:biggrin:
> *



SUP HOMIE HOW U DOING??? WHEN IS THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW HOP DVD COMING OUT.JUST CURIOUS HOMIE??


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

Text me Rollin I'll definitely want to grab some. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Morning Bump


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UO ROLLIN


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

wuzup rollin dont forget to send my :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

wuzup rollin dont forget to send my :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 24 2011, 09:49 AM~20168465
> *Morning Bump
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Page 2 bump


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 26 2011, 11:48 PM~20190516
> *:biggrin:
> *


i will call u tomorrow


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 28 2011, 10:11 PM~20206007
> *ttt
> *


whut up bro!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

yo


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 29 2011, 01:04 PM~20210556
> *yo
> *


whutz good todd... how's your regal comin' along?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

where them videos at ? i wanna pre order


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 26 2011, 11:48 PM~20190516
> *:biggrin:
> *



did u see it jerk face???


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Mar 31 2011, 02:35 PM~20228982
> *did u see it jerk face???
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Mar 15 2011, 03:25 PM~20098637
> *:wave:  sup chump. . . .
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I still have some in store credit with you dont i  LOL for the pre order adex raffle deal?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 31 2011, 03:28 PM~20229353
> *I still have some in store credit with you dont i  LOL for the pre order adex raffle deal?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2011, 09:41 PM~20232493
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Bump for the homie


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 31 2011, 01:06 PM~20228789
> *where them videos at ? i wanna pre order
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup roll'n


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT FOR THE

#1 LOWRIDER VIDEOS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 31 2011, 02:06 PM~20228789
> *where them videos at ? i wanna pre order
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 31 2011, 10:37 PM~20233000
> *Bump for the homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ~RO DANNY~, Unlimited Hustle, ROLL'N


:wave: :wave: :wave: wassup fellas


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 2 2011, 06:44 AM~20241685
> *TTT FOR THE
> 
> #1 LOWRIDER VIDEOS
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 2 2011, 10:00 AM~20242068
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ~RO DANNY~, Unlimited Hustle, ROLL'N
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: wassup fellas
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Did them Dvds shipp yet


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

QUALITY IS A MUST, QUANTITY IS A PLUS!!! BUMP


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Page 2 bump


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: cant wait till my shippment comes in


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tone from 509 (Jun 24, 2009)

did they ship out yet


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup roll'n mine sent yet?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any word yet Roll'n on shipping


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

where's Roll'n???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2011, 10:23 AM~20282089
> *:inout:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## joe 2 64s (Jan 26, 2010)

whatz up roll'n when can i get vol 20 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 7 2011, 08:16 AM~20282035
> *where's Roll'n???
> *


he's out rolln rolln rolln,, :biggrin: prolly making a part 2 to the volume


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 7 2011, 10:20 PM~20287535
> *he's out rolln rolln rolln,, :biggrin: prolly making a part 2 to the volume
> *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: i wanna see the new video :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

just text with Roll'n and he said they are on the way... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 10 2011, 11:20 PM~20307964
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: i wanna see the new video :biggrin:
> *


x a milli


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 10 2011, 11:20 PM~20307964
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: i wanna see the new video :biggrin:
> *


x a milli


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2011, 11:44 PM~20317254
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice sig,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 04:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup roll'n!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2011, 08:55 AM~20337126
> *Hopefully today!!!  :biggrin:
> *



i hope so...i need something new to watch in the shop  :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Got mines in today... thankz Roll'n


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2011, 11:09 AM~20337999
> *Got mines in today... thankz Roll'n
> *



 i didnt and im in az :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Video is off the hook!!! the shit talkin' is ridiculous too... :biggrin: another classic!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2011, 01:09 PM~20338769
> *Video is off the hook!!! the shit talkin' is ridiculous too...  :biggrin: another classic!!!
> *


thanks for rubbing that shit in! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2011, 12:09 PM~20338769
> *Video is off the hook!!! the shit talkin' is ridiculous too...  :biggrin: another classic!!!
> *


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

rolling wheres our videos at ?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Were can I get one at?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry but im still hype... BTW I need to go to portland!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 03:56 PM~20061667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Picked mine up from Jayson at Westside Customs today... Great Job ROLL'N...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTMFT for a classic!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Worth the wait!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wats crackin roll'n see u next week.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 14 2011, 12:09 PM~20338769
> *Video is off the hook!!! the shit talkin' is ridiculous too...  :biggrin: another classic!!!
> *


show proof


----------



## tone from 509 (Jun 24, 2009)

tight!!!!! :thumbsup: got my copy to day watched it 2 times


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

man people out of state got there shit


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 15 2011, 06:45 PM~20348539
> *man people out of state got there shit
> *


I sent them to your shop holmz!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I'M STILL WAITING FOR A COPY TO HOMIE


----------



## RO 4LIFE (Mar 4, 2009)

Me three son


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 15 2011, 08:51 PM~20349470
> *I sent them to your shop holmz!!!
> *



I KNOW, I JUST WANT TO WATCH IT!!!! :biggrin: 

im just :tears: :tears: :tears: about it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

the vid looks nice roll'n picked it up the oda day  :uh: :uh: 
but um wats up wit all the false messurments on all the cars in there from the portland show homie and all the cut out footage u kut out all the shit talking when sum other cats got punk :nono: all the calling out the other car cats didnt want to pull up :nono: heres all the footage right here all the real shit talkn on here not one bit missed 




sum calling out and they didnt want to pull it up  




just if u recorded all of it y did u cut out alot of it homie especialy the shit talking homie
 
heres all the real shit u should of put in there y didnt u roll'n wats up wit that dogg??
just think its kinda bullshit how u cut out half the stuff   
should of just keep to all the original footage loko


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

it should just b shown how us portland cats get down 
n put in all the footage on ur video that u recorded and not cut out half the fun in it


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Apr 17 2011, 09:35 PM~20362464
> *u kut out all the shit talking when sum other cats got punk
> *


Fyi... there was no fight... No one got punked... And if u wanna get down come see me man plain and simple... I aint even gonna reply to ur stupidity... We'll see each other soon so watch wat u say...
Great video Roll'n keep doing wat u do...


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS~J~_@Apr 18 2011, 12:16 AM~20362738
> *Fyi... there was no fight... No one got punked... And if u wanna get down come see me man plain and simple... I aint even gonna reply to ur stupidity... We'll see each other soon so watch wat u say...
> Great video Roll'n keep doing wat u do...
> *


no fyi to u wey i didnt title the vid fight at show sum oda fool did n u kan kum c me drive not trailer it i never said it was a bad vid either telln wat he should of been kept in it n u watch wat u say who the Fuck r u nobady so i kan say wat the fuk i want n every time i said lets hop u wudnt so dnt act all chingon on me homie i nose em up win or lose i ant no sore loser so u can take a chill pill jose 
and yea jr was all up n u face dawg so um yea 
n i dnt fight for dumb shit n get butt hurt and hate on nobody every body does there thing just like u cats do so chale


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

well maybe u right he didnt punk u kuz punkn is put differnt ways perro he did tell u off dawg at the show kuz u guys were in each other faces but o well already happend


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

there wasnt any fighting,,sumone just posted on youtube and used those words for a title


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 18 2011, 12:45 AM~20362861
> *there wasnt any fighting,,sumone just posted on youtube and used those words for a title
> *


yea that true who ever that guy is just posten up the footage of that day :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Apr 17 2011, 10:46 PM~20362865
> *yea that true who ever that guy is  just posten up the footage of that day  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOU DID WHAT YOU HAD TO DO THAT DAY HOMEBOY !!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 18 2011, 12:47 AM~20362869
> *YOU DID WHAT YOU HAD TO DO THAT DAY HOMEBOY !!!
> *


yea i did huh  
no body haten on roll'n for maken hiss videos im all caugt up with the vol. just post up wat happen that day and see y he didnt put the whole footage on there it wud of made the vid more extremer  
big props for all the volumes he put out on the map


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Apr 17 2011, 10:35 PM~20362464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Thanks homie! Well hey I put in what was straight to the point the cutlass was on the bumper the dude from majestics said what he said and you told him to pull up then you guys got personal homie that was pass the point of hopping u guys almost fought I dont put fighting homie plain and simple! Now you posted the entire video on youtube and if anyone wants to see the video uncut then they can see it on youtube! sorry for not putting everything you wanted homie! But everyone saw the point!


----------



## HYPNOTIC87 (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't wait to watch this one. I just got my copy from beanerman :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 18 2011, 12:01 AM~20362917
> *Haha! Thanks homie! Well hey I put in what was straight to the point the cutlass was on the bumper the dude from majestics said what he said and you told him to pull up then you guys got personal homie that was pass the point of hopping u guys almost fought I dont put fighting homie plain and simple! Now you posted the entire video on youtube and if anyone wants to see the video uncut then they can see it on youtube! sorry for not putting everything you wanted homie! But everyone saw the point!
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man what up to all puro loco cc members on here right now!! Hope you all enjoyed the video!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 17 2011, 11:04 PM~20362926
> *Man what up to all puro loco cc members on here right now!! Hope you all enjoyed the video!
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU THIS SUMMER AGAIN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 18 2011, 12:04 AM~20362925
> *:wave:
> *


what it is mufasa???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 18 2011, 12:06 AM~20362939
> *what it is mufasa???
> *


JUST ANOTHER DAY DAWG.....HOW U BEEN ?


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 18 2011, 01:01 AM~20362917
> *Haha! Thanks homie! Well hey I put in what was straight to the point the cutlass was on the bumper the dude from majestics said what he said and you told him to pull up then you guys got personal homie that was pass the point of hopping u guys almost fought I dont put fighting homie plain and simple! Now you posted the entire video on youtube and if anyone wants to see the video uncut then they can see it on youtube! sorry for not putting everything you wanted homie! But everyone saw the point!
> *


its all good homie like i said i wasnt haten on u dawg just question out there that needed to b ask i figured u only put sertain clip in ther for ur reasons its ur videos just wondering wat it was keep it up homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 18 2011, 12:05 AM~20362932
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU THIS SUMMER AGAIN !  :thumbsup:
> *


Man! Portland is a big supporting state so u know imma return the favor homie! So I will be back!!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 18 2011, 01:12 AM~20362962
> *Man!  Portland is a big supporting state so u know imma return the favor homie! So I will be back!!!
> *


sounds like a plan homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Apr 18 2011, 12:12 AM~20362960
> *its all good homie like i said i wasnt haten on u dawg just question out there that needed to b ask i figured u only put sertain clip in ther for ur reasons its ur videos just wondering wat it was  keep it up homie
> *


Naw its all good homie! Thank u for your input! I felt it look good you and the dude going back and forth and you kept saying go get your enough talkin just go get your car! To me thats a good ending if he didnt get his car and hop you if you guys would have nosed up then that would have been the best ending to that! Thats just my thoughts on it homie!! And the almost fighting thing you dont want people to see that and be affraid to come to that event next time cause they think its going to be fighting and drama at the show homie!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 18 2011, 01:22 AM~20363002
> *Naw its all good homie! Thank u for your input! I felt it look good you and the dude going back and forth and you kept saying go get your enough talkin just go get your car! To me thats a good ending if he didnt get his car and hop you if you guys would have nosed up then that would have been the best ending to that! Thats just my thoughts on it homie!! And the almost fighting thing you dont want people to see that and be affraid to come to that event next time cause they think its going to be fighting and drama at the show homie!!
> *


its all gud homie ant tripping wasnt tryn to blast u or disrespect u homie just putn wat i thought but u right they might get skeerd n not want to kum 
yea it wud of been a gud ending but it is wat it is u know gud shit dow on them loko


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mufasaJR87, MUFASA

wat up playa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Apr 18 2011, 12:47 AM~20363067
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mufasaJR87, MUFASA
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

The footage was good, if Roll'n didnt edit the vids we would have 8 hr. vids!!! the northwest be gettin' it in!!! BIG UPS & BIG UPS to Roll'n for the #1 lowrider vids!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2011, 11:40 AM~20364813
> *The footage was good, if Roll'n didnt edit the vids we would have 8 hr. vids!!! the northwest be gettin' it in!!! BIG UPS & BIG UPS to Roll'n for the #1 lowrider vids!!!
> *


... shit Puro Locos C.C. was 90% of the hop if not more!!! you guys looked good on the vid, Roll'n gonna sellout on vids just from you guys!!! (you look like a pretty big club) i better hurry & get some more now...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2011, 10:07 AM~20364995
> *... shit Puro Locos C.C. was 90% of the hop if not more!!! you guys looked good on the vid, Roll'n gonna sellout on vids just from you guys!!! (you look like a pretty big club) i better hurry & get some more now...
> *


 :biggrin: thanks big dawg,,big props to our founder in the hilsboro chapter,


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 18 2011, 12:24 PM~20365093
> *:biggrin:  thanks big dawg,,big props to our founder in the hilsboro chapter,
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Lowrider scene I see you! What up holmz?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tone from 509_@Apr 15 2011, 06:22 PM~20348036
> *tight!!!!! :thumbsup:  got my copy to day watched it 2 times
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 18 2011, 06:52 PM~20368654
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 18 2011, 08:52 PM~20368654
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2011, 12:07 PM~20364995
> *... shit Puro Locos C.C. was 90% of the hop if not more!!! you guys looked good on the vid, Roll'n gonna sellout on vids just from you guys!!! (you look like a pretty big club) i better hurry & get some more now...
> *


thank OG give the credit to big dawg manuel roll'n does his thang kums out


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Apr 19 2011, 04:06 AM~20371182
> *thank OG  give the credit to big dawg manuel  roll'n does his thang kums out
> *


   jus' callin' it how i seen it on the dvd!!! BIG UPS


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup Roll'n any word on when the Yuma Unitd Dreams show/hop dvd coming out??


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 18 2011, 07:52 PM~20368654
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


U knoq me but I aint got shit. Haha! See u in a few days my nikka.


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Apr 19 2011, 09:27 AM~20372500
> *Sup Roll'n any word on when the Yuma Unitd Dreams show/hop dvd coming out??
> *


x2


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Apr 19 2011, 09:27 AM~20372500
> *Sup Roll'n any word on when the Yuma Unitd Dreams show/hop dvd coming out??
> *


*soon homie!!!*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks Roll'n i love the set brotha...al kinds of hours watching during down time!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 19 2011, 09:26 PM~20377842
> *soon homie!!!
> *



cool thanks......we will be up there at the super show see you there..... :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Apr 19 2011, 10:11 PM~20378279
> *cool thanks......we will be up there at the super show see you there..... :biggrin:
> *


Coo coo


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 20 2011, 07:15 AM~20379802
> *Coo coo
> *


See u in nm in a few days. We fly out in a few hpurs.no forget the xxl shirts.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chapo (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20377882
> *:biggrin: thanks Roll'n i love the set brotha...al kinds of hours watching during down time!
> *


*good glad you like it! ill get you that other vol too!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Apr 19 2011, 10:11 PM~20378279
> *cool thanks......we will be up there at the super show see you there..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 20 2011, 07:21 AM~20379826
> *See u in nm in a few days. We fly out in a few hpurs.no forget the xxl shirts.
> *


*man I'm not coming holmz! haha j/k it was a good show and hop and the cruise was insane!! i encourage everyone to go next year cause they do it big! 15+ hoppers and alot of cars!!! the cruise was like no other Ive ever seen! *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 24 2011, 08:33 AM~20407420
> *man I'm not coming holmz! haha j/k it was a good show and hop and the cruise was insane!! i encourage everyone to go next year cause they do it big! 15+ hoppers and alot of cars!!! the cruise was like no other Ive ever seen!
> *


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:  always good stuff here


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 24 2011, 07:33 AM~20407420
> *man I'm not coming holmz! haha j/k it was a good show and hop and the cruise was insane!! i encourage everyone to go next year cause they do it big! 15+ hoppers and alot of cars!!! the cruise was like no other Ive ever seen!
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Apr 24 2011, 07:07 PM~20411188
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

just saw the video and it was another good addition to the collection :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey Rollin', is vol. 21 going to show the yuma and Ft. Mcdowell show?
Can we get alittle sneak peak? :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 10 2011, 07:56 PM~20061667
> *What it is everyone?? man! i know you all have been waiting for this one! it is finally time! set to be released march 31st! Vol.20 "Talk Is Cheap" is titled that cause everyone can say what they want but showing it and proving it are two different things! in this one man you got tempers flaring hard through the whole DVD but almost everyone in the DVD didn't do any talking they proved it!  i mean from Portland,OR to Milwaukee,WI  cross country everyone showing out all on DVD! the Torres empire show was crazy i mean before the show even started they were hopping! Denver,Co came out and defended the town against one of the biggest names in the hop game i mean even 6-10 year old kids were out in Denver putting it down! the police escorted cruise is real big and can only be done in Milwaukee! man even Darrell from Pasadena was left speechless! this DVD will make you stand up out your seat! I will be taking preorders from now til march 25th! below is a preview of the new DVD!
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up rollin? Its been a min.....


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup roll'n good seeing u this past friday.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Another good video from the best in the game.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 29 2011, 06:49 PM~20450465
> *Another good video from the best in the game.
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

They are missing something though. :biggrin: Maybe this summer that something will be back. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 29 2011, 07:49 PM~20450465
> *Another good video from the best in the game.
> *


x2 :biggrin: whutz good Fabian & Roll'n!!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 29 2011, 07:49 PM~20450465
> *Another good video from the best in the game.
> *


x2 :biggrin: whutz good Fabian & Roll'n!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 30 2011, 03:19 PM~20455119
> *They are missing something though. :biggrin: Maybe this summer that something will be back. :biggrin:
> *


*its in the next one!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 1 2011, 06:40 AM~20458324
> *x2  :biggrin: whutz good Fabian & Roll'n!!!
> *


*what up SON* :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Got my vid look Kool thanz Roll N I really needed something new to watch can't wait fo tha next one


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 1 2011, 09:37 AM~20458663
> *what up SON :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha you funny!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Bump for the homie roll'n


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Sup Roll'n, when are the video going to make it to CHICAGO?
 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup homie.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT for the #1 videos


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin still waiting on my video


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@May 4 2011, 03:11 PM~20484382
> *Wuzup rollin still waiting on my video
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@May 4 2011, 02:11 PM~20484382
> *Wuzup rollin still waiting on my video
> *


*did your address change? cause you should have gotten it already!! Ive gotten 3 dvds back from people cause they didn't change there address on PayPal! i ship to the address on the account and if you are c.o.d customer you have to lmk if there are any changes like zips or apt# etc. ill check on it cause i remember sending a video to Melissa.. *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 4 2011, 04:48 PM~20485281
> *did your address change? cause you should have gotten it already!! Ive gotten 3 dvds back from people cause they didn't change there address on PayPal! i ship to the address on the account and if you are c.o.d customer you have to lmk if there are any changes like zips or apt# etc. ill check on it cause i remember sending a video to Melissa..
> *


Okay lets start negotiating. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sup holms u still have my shop address? i need that new vid still from my set :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Slack'n son!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 6 2011, 06:23 AM~20496208
> *Slack'n son!!!
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Where u at playa?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 6 2011, 12:17 PM~20497612
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 5 2011, 09:15 PM~20494694
> *sup holms u still have my shop address? i need that new vid still from my set :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*i got u holmz!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 6 2011, 06:23 AM~20496208
> *Slack'n son!!!
> *


*sup with the Sig? you've meet me before!!! a few times!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 6 2011, 01:25 PM~20498277
> *Where u at playa?
> *


*im never far away!*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 6 2011, 10:15 PM~20501236
> *sup with the Sig? you've meet me before!!! a few times!!
> *



:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 4 2011, 04:48 PM~20485281
> *did your address change? cause you should have gotten it already!! Ive gotten 3 dvds back from people cause they didn't change there address on PayPal! i ship to the address on the account and if you are c.o.d customer you have to lmk if there are any changes like zips or apt# etc. ill check on it cause i remember sending a video to Melissa..
> *


addres still the same bro


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 6 2011, 11:15 PM~20501236
> *sup with the Sig? you've meet me before!!! a few times!!
> *


hahaha son... I dont call you sun cuz you shine, I call you son cuz you mine!!! lol


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## abraham62 (Sep 26, 2010)

how much are you video?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

wassup ROLL"N...it was cool seeing you last weekend at the show....now i dont see no shit talking brotha hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 20 2011, 06:36 PM~20595555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** have you ever heard of a razor??? lol :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 21 2011, 08:53 AM~20598942
> ****** have you ever heard of a razor??? lol  :biggrin:
> *


he's always on the road,,no need to shave,,, :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 21 2011, 10:11 PM~20601757
> *he's always on the road,,no need to shave,,, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

lf 21 preview!!!


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

cant wait for 21 to get here


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Mideast said:


> lf 21 preview!!!


..x2


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Mideast said:


> lf 21 preview!!!


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Please pm me the info cuz I need one


----------

